# Best cordless reconditioned combo kits



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

apetrag said:


> I'd rather spend a little more and have a better set than go cheaper and kick myself later on.


Then I'd suggest going for new with the full warranty
Don't get me wrong, I've gone recon before and it's worked out fine
BUT....it's also been a "lasted 2 weeks past the 1 month warranty" thing also


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Depends on what kind of use you'll give it.

I've had good luck with the DeWalts, but am especially fond of the Ridgid cordless stuff. I've found it to be of excellent quality.


----------



## aggreX (Aug 15, 2008)

apetrag said:


> I'd rather spend a little more and have a better set than go cheaper and kick myself later on


IMO I usually group the typical brand names as follows:
Ryobi/Craftsman: Great value and performance for the dollar and excellent choice for DIY. Ryobi and Craftsman(new models) power tools all use the same battery packs and can be purchased as a set and other tools can be added. Lithium batteries are an option over NiCad batteries.
Next are the more professional power tools Dewalt/Milwaukee/Makita/Ridgid to name some. These power tools have a reputation for heavy duty use and are typically tools of choice for the professional.
The power tool trend is currently Lithium power for better performance and lighter weight. This has driven prices for comparable NiCad power tools down and these power tools still perform very well as they have in the past. Hope this helps if you decide to buy new for the better warranty.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

If you are not dependent on these tools for a living, I believe the overall best set would be new ridgid --- lifetime warranty on batteries if you register for it. IMNTBHO


----------



## apetrag (Sep 14, 2008)

*Thanks All*

Thanks for your help!

Looks like I'm going with the new Rigid set with the warranty.
I am just a weekend DIYer. Will probably do some remodels, light work around the house no major stuff.

Thanks again,

Andrew


----------



## aggreX (Aug 15, 2008)

apetrag said:


> Thanks for your help!
> 
> Looks like I'm going with the new Rigid set with the warranty.
> I am just a weekend DIYer. Will probably do some remodels, light work around the house no major stuff


ONE nice advantage that Ridgid has is their limited life-time service agreement for their power tools+battery. Check out HD for current promotions which occur a couple times a year. Dewalt/Milwaukee have decent 3/5yr warranties for comparison of one feature. LOCAL HD has a 18V Ridgid drill/driver+impact combo marked down from $179 to $134 which I have not seen at other HD in my area.


----------



## Pondo13 (Jul 17, 2008)

Costco online has a nice set of of Hitachi cordless tools. Can't beat the Costco waranty (fully backed, no hassle lifetime guarantee).

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11298894&whse=BC&Ne=4000000&eCat=BC|114|860|28174&N=4017877&Mo=10&pos=0&No=0&Nr=P_CatalogName:BC&cat=28174&Ns=P_Price|1||P_SignDesc1〈=en-US&Sp=C&ec=BC-EC10624-Cat860&topnav=


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm insistent on professional quality tools, and I've had excellent luck with Ridgid. I'm definately a DeWalt to Ridgid convert. The quality is at least as good as DeWalt, and the price is a lot easier to swallow.


----------



## apetrag (Sep 14, 2008)

Hello,

Just an FYI for everyone
Just went to H.D. got my new Rigid 4 PC set thanks to everyone's help.:thumbup:
So who can help but look around at all the other cool toys there...
Was looking for a nailer or stapler (battery powered)as well to go with the new set. Rigid does not sell a battery powered one as Ryobi does. So I checked out the Ryobi one and it is only the stapler for 39 bucks, the battery is 40 and the charger is not too far off either . They will probably get you for 120 for the Ryobi. Moral is if you want a nailer or stapler, better off spending the extra 100 and get the compressor and three nailers from porter cable.

Thanks again for the input, will let you know about the Rigid set.

Andrew


----------



## aggreX (Aug 15, 2008)

apetrag said:


> Just went to H.D. got my new Rigid 4 PC set thanks to everyone's help
> Was looking for a nailer or stapler (battery powered)as well to go with the new set. Rigid does not sell a battery powered one as Ryobi does. So I checked out the Ryobi one and it is only the stapler for 39 bucks, the battery is 40 and the charger is not too far off either . They will probably get you for 120 for the Ryobi. Moral is if you want a nailer or stapler, better off spending the extra 100 and get the compressor and three nailers from porter cable


The Ridgid 4pc kit is a nice heavy duty power tool set. The air powered staplers are much more powerful than the electric/battery operated staplers. Porter Cable/Stanley Bostitch usually has a nice package deal with 2 or 3 air tools and is ready-to-use.


----------

